# MTB'ler/innen in Waldkirch und Umgebung gesucht



## BinRo (4. September 2017)

Hey Leute

Ich bin Robin, bin 22 Jahre alt und komme aus Waldkirch. Seit ein paar Wochen bin Ich der stolze Besitzer eines Cube Stereo 140 HPA Race. Meistens bin ich am Waldkircher Hausberg Kandel unterwegs.

Da es in der Gruppe mehr Spaß macht als alleine zu fahren hoffe ich hier ein paar nette MTB’ler  im Raum Breisgau / Freiburg und Umgebung und deren Strecken kennen zu lernen.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Mundinger (6. September 2017)

Hey,
Matze hier, komme aus Emmendingen und fahre aktuell ein Enduro-Hardtail (NS Bikes Surge evo). Bin gerne mal bei ner Runde dabei. Ich würde heut Abend/Nachmittag ne Runde fahren. Meld dich einfach wenn du mit willst.
Gut Pfad Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jamesone (22. Januar 2018)

Bin gerne auch mal dabei. Wohne in Bahlingen und fahren ein Centurion HT.


----------



## jamesone (6. Februar 2018)

*Apropos Waldkirch. Komm ich von Waldkirch auf den Kandel, so ganz ohne L186-Straßenkontakt? Nur durch den Wald? Wenn ja, hat da jemand ne gpx oder auf komoot auf geplantes?*


----------



## Zep2008 (7. Februar 2018)

ja, kommst du.
siehe z.B.:Wanderkarte vom Schwarzwaldverein, habe leider nichts anderes.


----------



## AlCarboni (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin am Wochenende ebenfalls in und um Emmendingen unterwegs und froh über neue Mitfahrer.
Gruß
Ralph


----------



## jamesone (16. Februar 2018)

Keiner ne gpx Datei, ders schon mal gefahren ist?


----------



## nobs (16. Februar 2018)

den Damenpad hoch und dann den Präsident Thoma weg runter


----------



## jamesone (16. Februar 2018)

Merci vielmals.
Vorher war hier doch noch ein Link zu GPSies und mehr Text?


----------



## jamesone (16. Februar 2018)

Die gpx führt ja NUR die Straße entlang. Also in etwa genau das, was ich nicht suche


----------



## nobs (16. Februar 2018)

https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=frfztamlumgfimyx

hab ich dann auch gemerkt, ich dachte eher an diesen Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jamesone (16. Februar 2018)

Hehe merci


----------



## nobs (16. Februar 2018)

https://www.komoot.de/plan/tour/cCA...MARDsiAIoxJAFGgIgAQ/@48.0816342,7.9930687,13z


----------



## jamesone (16. Februar 2018)

Und nochmal merci!


----------



## aufgehts (13. November 2018)

Grad zufällig hier entdeckt....
Bin ebenfalls aus Waldkirch und rund um den Kandel oder auch Vogesen unterwegs. Vielleicht geht noch was zusammen dieses Jahr.
 Gerne ,, Enduro- lastig ,,


----------



## AlCarboni (13. November 2018)

Hey,
bin am WE in EM. Wenn am Sa. Lust und Laune besteht, einfach melden.


----------



## aufgehts (16. November 2018)

samstag leider keine zeit.

gibts hier Interessenten für für technische touren in den vogesen ?
hier rund um waldkirch gibts diverse einzelstellen.
die vogesen sind da deutlich lohnender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlCarboni (17. November 2018)

Gerne,
bin aber nicht jedes Wochenende in EM, da ich im Raum KA arbeite. Vielleicht kann man sich vor Ort in F treffen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2020)

Gibt es gar keinen Bike Treff mehr in Waldkirch? Fruuuueher gab es den Samstagstreff vom RSV Kandelfels... der SC Kandel macht wohl unter der Woche abends was...

Haette jemand Bock? Cheers Sascha


----------



## aufgehts (12. Juli 2020)

Wir treffen uns Dienstag und Donnerstag in Waldkirch zur Feierabend Runde.


----------



## trial jay (12. Juli 2020)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns Dienstag und Donnerstag in Waldkirch zur Feierabend Runde.


Wann und wo ist euer Treffpunkt? Was fährt ihr den so an Kilometer und Höhenmeter? Komme aus Denzlingen und hätte eventuell Interesse 
Gruß


----------



## aufgehts (12. Juli 2020)

Weitere Info per PN


----------



## Carsten76 (4. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich komme aus Heuweiler und suche Gleichgesinnte zum biken. Ich selbst fahre ein KTM Fully E-Bike. Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen. Danke und Gruß Carsten


----------



## jamesone (18. Oktober 2020)

Carsten76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich komme aus Heuweiler und suche Gleichgesinnte zum biken. Ich selbst fahre ein KTM Fully E-Bike. Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen. Danke und Gruß Carsten



Hallo Carsten. Kennst du die WhatsApp E-MTB Gruppe Freiburg? 






						E-Bike-Treff | Mountainbike Freiburg e.V.
					






					www.mountainbike-freiburg.com
				




 Viele Grüße
Andi


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (18. Oktober 2020)

Carsten76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich komme aus Heuweiler und suche Gleichgesinnte zum biken. Ich selbst fahre ein KTM Fully E-Bike. Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen. Danke und Gruß Carsten



Servus Carster! Bin überwiegend in der südlichen bis mittleren Ortenau unterwegs. Mit und ohne Strom, je nach Laune. Darfst Dich gerne mal mit anhängen!


----------



## heliBOBter (28. Oktober 2020)

Carsten76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich komme aus Heuweiler und suche Gleichgesinnte zum biken. Ich selbst fahre ein KTM Fully E-Bike. Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen. Danke und Gruß Carsten



Hey Carsten, komme aus Emmendingen und fahre recht viel in der Gegend auch längere Strecken.
Bin aber Bio-Biker. Sollte dich das nicht stören, können wir gern mal ne Runde drehen. 

Grüße


----------

